# OBS sound not recognized (This is tricky)



## PlasticDude (Sep 8, 2016)

This could be an issue with pulseaudio, the 11.0RC2, OBS, and/or how I installed freebsd. But in any case, I have been able to record sounds on audacity with /dev/dsp3: Line, but I am trying to push it to OBS-Studio. I'd really like to stream programming clang. Clang really isn't a bad compiler, which is why I chose freebsd. The issue I am having is trying to feed the /dev/dsp3:Line to obs-studio, and I don't quite know the skills to do so.


----------



## PlasticDude (Sep 9, 2016)

sorry about the double post, I solved it on my own.


----------

